# Identificar calidad de laminaciones para transformadores de salida de audio



## puentealsina (May 2, 2012)

Hola a todos, confio en que mi pregunta pueda tener respuesta. Llegaron a mi,  algunos transformadores quemados o restos de los mismos, laminaciones de distintas medida, algunas del año del jopo (no es un eufemismo) ya que algunos de ellos deben ser de los años 50, 60 o 70 (que reconozco por su apariencia), la mayoria de los trafos, son de poder, otros, de adaptacion (110v a 220v)(los mas modernos)
A simple vista observo, diferencias entre las distintas laminaciones, lo que me da que pensar, que existen distintas calidades en el matrerial
 ferromagnetico. (supongo Fe Si bajo, o no grano orientado, o si grano orientado, valores de permeabilidad etc)
Como no conozco mucho del tema, desearia saber como identificar, los de grano orientado de
 los que no lo son, ¿¿¿existe algun ensayo o prueba para cuantificar o cualificar la permeabilidad ???
agradezco cualquier ayuda, pues proyecto utilizar algunas laminaciones para trafos de salida a valvulas
Desde ya gracias por el interes


----------



## powerful (May 2, 2012)

Las únicas que conozco son la de realizar un trafo de prueba y calcular por experimentación las pruebas de vacío y de cortocircuito, la de Bmax ,cálculo de u.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## puentealsina (May 3, 2012)

mmmmhhhh si, eso lo habia pensado, pero lleva tiempo y resulta algo costoso, imaginate que lo haga para todos los trafos, pense que podria haber algun método, analizando las laminaciones, por su aspecto
granular, o ataque quimico, o ensayo de algun tipo, bueno seguire buscando en internet, de todas maneras gracias powerful, saludos


----------



## lumineitor (May 7, 2012)

Estoy ante el mismo problema, sin embargo no es necesario que construyas un transformador, muy grande solo alguna manera de reducir, la tensión de una fuente de conocida.
De no poseer un variat así se conocían en Argentina unos autotransformadores rotativos.
La solución de no tener este elemento, agua salada; en efecto un recipiente con agua salada y dos placas metálicas una de ellas fija, conectada al extremo de un transformador de por ejemplo 6 voltios, la otra móvil, oficiara de resistencia variable.
Con lo cual solo deberías, bobinar unas pocas espiras, de cable común el forrado en plástico.
Bueno lo siguiente es meramente intuitivo, voltímetro y amperímetro, papel milimetrado, creo que el resto de los ensayos te daran la curva de transferencia a 50 ciclos, de poseer un osciloscopio, se podrá apreciar, al modificar la carga, un aplastamiento en la forma de honda secundaria, indica esta situación el comienzo de la saturación magnética.
Entiendo que el propósito de tu consulta, es utilizar las laminaciones para audio eso es otro tema.
Y se resuelve al menos así lo entiendo utilizando un amplificador de audio y un generador de impedancia apropiadas.


----------



## puentealsina (May 9, 2012)

gracias lumineitor, realmente tu respuesta me es muy util, y en cuanto pueda trataré de ponerla en práctica, te confieso que realmente, poco se sobre transformadores, recien ahora estoy entrando en tema, tambien es cierto que estoy interesado en construir un trafo de salida de audio valvular, con fines experimentales, y como es sabido actualmente son dificiles de conseguir laminaciones de aceptable calidad, es decir FeSi grano orientado, de razonable µr
y como recibí los tranformadores que mencioné al principio, se me ocurrió tratar de verificar la calidad de esas laminaciones, y en principio pensé, que alguien conoceria algunos ensayos para esa verificacion, lo unico que me comentaron algun viejo armador de equipos valvulares, que los trafos de mejor calidad poseian laminaciones mas finas que las que se utilizaban en trafos de alimentacion, pero hasta ahi llegue y sigo con mis dudas, un abrazo


----------

